

Show HN: We created a browser plugin that will change the way charity works. - gnus
http://www.onecentmovement.org/

======
gnus
Hey guys, we just created a browser plugin that aims to turn everyday
transactions into opportunities to give to charity. Click the link below and
the big orange button to start. Your SMALL change will make a BIG difference.

[http://www.onecentmovement.org/](http://www.onecentmovement.org/)

A breakdown of how it works after you have downloaded the plugin. 1\. Shop as
usual at your favourite local online stores. 2\. At checkout, you will see a
pop-up option to round your purchases up to the nearest dollar. 3\. Click OK
and proceed to purchase your goods! 4\. Once you’ve accumulated $10 worth of
round-ups, you will be notified on exactly how you can make a difference in
the society. 5\. Give, make a difference and smile! = The world is a better
place.

------
abdophoto
This is wonderful. I hope it works out.

------
xiaoyiyong
great work guys. keep it up

